# Golf gloves



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i know that a golf glove gives you better grip on your club, but apart from that what does it do?

also, what makes a good golf glove compared to a bad one. ive just got a pretty standard one the cost £5 in a sale, is there any point of getting a better one?

cheers


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think more than anything, the glove should fit properly without being too loose or too tight.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I played with the Footjoy StaSof 2 for years. I never liked anything else. I just recently tried the Titleist glove and was pleasantly surprised.

A glove helps since if your hands get sweaty or dirty the glove won't slip. You still should remember to wipe your grips with a towel before every shot. Remember, dirt and the caddie's hands will cause slip.

Some people don't play with gloves. Those with a lot of calluses and very strong hands don't need them.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

For me it has depended on the quality of the grip (on a particular club) that dictated the need for a glove. Over the summer, I played with a pretty cheap set of clubs with grips that would 'stain' my hands after a few rounds so I would break out the glove to keep my hand cleaner. 

My newest set of clubs haven't been tried yet in the summer heat so I can't speak to the quality of the grips provided, but I suppose it's worth mentioning that I have a cheap glove as well and it seems to work just fine for my skill level.


----------



## scaramanga (Dec 7, 2006)

blue3715 said:


> I played with the Footjoy StaSof 2 for years. I never liked anything else. I just recently tried the Titleist glove and was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> A glove helps since if your hands get sweaty or dirty the glove won't slip. You still should remember to wipe your grips with a towel before every shot. Remember, dirt and the caddie's hands will cause slip.
> 
> Some people don't play with gloves. Those with a lot of calluses and very strong hands don't need them.


I am more inpressed you use a caddy than the glove you have!!! lol

I use a Callaway Warbird All weather glove for winter and a Mizuno leather for summer. I agree it comes down to the fit rather than the quality for performance whilst playing but I think you will find a more expensive glove will last that much longer, especially leather gloves.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Two weekends ago, Golf Town had a clearance on gloves, in particular cold weather gloves by Cleveland. Because I was going into the weekend scramble and the temperature here was +6 thought I'd try them. First time I had worn two gloves and found it both warming and a much more confident grip. Think they would be too warm for summer wear, but right now I really like the feel. I average about 2 to 3 gloves per summer, due to sweat. They get hard as a board, and it doesn't seem to matter what you pay for them, I've tried a wide range of brands with the same result.


----------

